# Are there internships in Dubai (even with this economy?)



## webo (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm a Computer Information Systems major at a college in the U.S and I'm looking for internships abroad. I was hoping to study abroad in Dubai at one point but that may not be possible so I was wondering if internships in Dubai next summer might be a possibility.

I saw some threads here about jobs but nothing about internships so I figured I would ask.

Thanks!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

webo said:


> I'm a Computer Information Systems major at a college in the U.S and I'm looking for internships abroad. I was hoping to study abroad in Dubai at one point but that may not be possible so I was wondering if internships in Dubai next summer might be a possibility.
> 
> I saw some threads here about jobs but nothing about internships so I figured I would ask.
> 
> Thanks!


If you are looking for an internship, I would suggest that you try companies back home. Dubai has never been big on internships and even with multinational companies, they tend to offer summer placements in their US and European offices as opposed to their UAE offices. Things are quite dire out here at the mo so you would stand absolutely no chance. Experienced people are being made redundant left, right and centre and I doubt if companies have the time or money right now to spend on a new trainee. Most companies will be too busy trying to stay afloat to even bother with internships or even people with no or limited experience.

You are in a good position in that you are still at college so by the time you finish your degree, things will hopefully be on the up. Get some experience back home and try again in 2-3 years when things will hopefully have improved and you will have a much better chance of landing your dream role.


----------

